# Help in ID of shingle brand and style



## Reimelpw (4 mo ago)

Could anyone tell me what brand and style of shigle this is? I need to do a small repair around skylights. I am afraid as stiff as these are I will wind up breaking most of them I pull off.

4 tabs per shingle. All are at least double layer. Some are triple.

Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The folks in this FB group are great at ID'ing shingles. Name that Roofing, Siding & More (Formerly Name That Shingle) | Facebook


----------

